# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Frankie and Danny

## Crazy Gal 88

it is rumoured that they still love eachother but the questions is will they ever get back together?aparently so i think.

----------


## littlemo

> it is rumoured that they still love eachother but the questions is will they ever get back together?aparently so i think.


Maybe briefly, but seeing as Bradley Walsh is leaving soon and Leanne is going to be having a baby, there's no future for them.

----------


## Luna

there was a post today saying that bradley was leaving surely they wouldnt put them back together to split them back up again

----------


## stacyefc

i hope they don't as frankie deserves better, although i like danny in it i think he was cruel on frankie and jamie, so i hope she doesn't get back with him

----------


## *corrie*

> Maybe briefly, but seeing as Bradley Walsh is leaving soon and Leanne is going to be having a baby, there's no future for them.


Now though, it's been confirmed Bradley Walsh isn't leaving, and Jane Danson's (Leanne) pregnancy isn't going to be written in to the show so it's quite possible that they will get back together. I think they should and will!!!   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Now though, it's been confirmed Bradley Walsh isn't leaving, and Jane Danson's (Leanne) pregnancy isn't going to be written in to the show so it's quite possible that they will get back together. I think they should and will!!!


They were good together, but Danny isn't trustworthy. I think you'd have to be a fool to take him back after what he's done. It's not just Leanne he's cheated with, there were other women before her. I don't know if he's capable of changing.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Danny and Frankie made a great couple and they were brilliant together. I don't think Frankie is stupid enough though to take him back after he cheated on her with Leanne and i thought i heard Bradley Walsh signed a golden handcuffs deal to stay in Corrie??  :Confused:

----------


## dddMac1

Danny and Frankie where great Leanne is only using him for His money

----------


## Skits

what about frankie and jamie? has that stroyline been put to bed?

----------


## bakedbean

Frankie and Jamie i never liked that Step son falling for Step Mum i want Danny and Frankie to get back together

----------


## soapyclean

Hope they don't get them back together, they need to find someone new for both characters  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daisyduck

I hope they dont get back together as he has treated poor Frankie badly[ may be she should go back to bad girls ]
But i think she still loves him and will take him back. May be it will stop leanne spending all mike`s money.

----------


## xxchicxx

I like Leanne and Danny together. They suit each other. She is definately keeping the original copy of the real Will tightly to her chest. What great insurance she has got there to keep Danny from going back to Frankie. Brilliant storyline to come from this when it all comes out!

----------


## angelblue

Oh i so want danny and frankie get back together you can see danny doesnt want leanne he loves frankie  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

I think its more interesting to watch Danny with Leanne. They compliment each other, because they both munipuilated everyone else around them. Frankie and Danny can get a bit boring at time, and come on, lets face it, we all prefer it when theres a bit of drama in these soap relationships!

----------


## angelblue

Well i have just been on itv website and fridays episode danny completely ruins it big time in my opinion   :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

ooooo why what does he do now?

----------

